# Things you wish...



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

youd been told in your early days of training.

Number one for me would have been concentrate on getting strong on the basics,and keep off pieces of crap like the pec dek,cable crossover etc!

Stick to a routine and stop chopping and changing every time a mag comes out.

Low fat,high carb diets are ****! for me anyways.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Things I wish......

I wish I'd started 10 years earlier!


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

maxie said:


> youd been told in your early days of training.
> 
> Number one for me would have been concentrate on getting strong on the basics,and keep off pieces of crap like the pec dek,cable *crossover etc!*
> 
> ...


Quality exercise imo, works the pecs more in the middle because ur hands meet closer


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wings said:


> Quality exercise imo, works the pecs more in the middle because ur hands meet closer


But nobodies ever going to ask you 'how much can you cable crossover?'


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But nobodies ever going to ask you 'how much can you cable crossover?'


:laugh:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> But nobodies ever going to ask you 'how much can you cable crossover?'


Nope but its not like u just do the cable cross over is it for pecs???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wings said:


> Nope but its not like u just do the cable cross over is it for pecs???


Hopefully not.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a popular exercise ive got to agree,the vest wearers among us(including myself :whistling: ) have had many a pec pumping sessions in front of the mirror,come to think of it,the cable crossovers always in front of a mirror...


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hopefully not.


Defo hopefully lol.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

maxie said:


> Its a popular exercise ive got to agree,the vest wearers among us(including myself :whistling: ) have had many a pec pumping sessions in front of the mirror,come to think of it,the cable crossovers always in front of a mirror...


hahaha very good point that but to be far every wall in my gym has a mirror on


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

maxie said:


> Its a popular exercise ive got to agree,the vest wearers among us(including myself :whistling: ) have had many a pec pumping sessions in front of the mirror,come to think of it,the cable crossovers always in front of a mirror...


Mmmmmmm....mirrors


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wings said:


> hahaha very good point that but to be far every wall in my gym has a mirror on


You train in a Funhouse, mate? :lol:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You train in a Funhouse, mate? :lol:


Dam right man, u train here too? lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If there's mirrors on the floors and ceiling I'll certainly think about it:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> If there's mirrors on the floors and ceiling I'll certainly think about it:whistling: :lol:


That so u can look up shorts? hahahahaaa


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wings said:


> That so u can look up shorts? hahahahaaa


Depends who's wearing them now doesn't it?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Depends who's wearing them now doesn't it?


I guess, no decent girls down my gym


----------

